# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Всеукраинские еженедельные музыкальные фестивали в Виннице!

## yurik007

ПРОШУ МОДЕРОВ ЗАКРЕПИТЬ ТЕМУ!!!
Приветствую всех.

Как вы знаете (или не знаете, но будете знать) в прошлом году, летом, стартовала акция "Музыка на "Париже". В этом году мы решили развить немного направление винницких фестивалей и теперь их будет каждую неделю 3.

Итак - подробнее:

1. Площадь на "париже"

День проведения - пятница.
Время - уточняется.
Стиль исполнения - будет лирика, барды, менестрели, возможно джаз. Вобщем по-сути акустическая музыка или легкая электронная.

2. Площадь перед горисполкомом (Мерией)

День проведения - суббота.
Время - уточняется.
Стиль исполнения - Хип-хоп, Рэп, Танцевальная программа.

3. Фонтанная площадь.

День проведения - Воскресенье.
Время - уточняется.
Стиль исполнения - тяжелая музыка, Хеви, Рок, Альтернатива, Метал и пр.


Вот группа вконтакте: http://vkontakte.ru/groups.php?act=s&gid=9806939
ПРИГЛАШАЙТЕ В ГРУППУ ДРУЗЕЙ СО ВСЕЙ УКРАИНЫ!!!



Контакты и справки:
+380674312565
+380631678123

----------


## Mephisto

А с чего мы должны прикреплять? На афишах есть реклама Одесского форума или Media-Club-а?

----------


## yurik007

> А с чего мы должны прикреплять? На афишах есть реклама Одесского форума или Media-Club-а?


 Просто мы решили создать музыкальное движение и фест на всю Украину, и я думаю, что в вашем городе найдутся люди, которым это будет интересно.
А если все дело только в том что на афишах нету рекламы вашего форума или медиа клуба, то ее туда можно поместить - не проблема.

Просто хотим объеденить музыкантов и слушателей, что в этом плохого?
Музыкант остается музыкантом - независимо от места жительства.

Если хотите поподробнее поговорить на эту тему - звоните.

----------


## Mephisto

> Просто мы решили создать музыкальное движение и фест на всю Украину, и я думаю, что в вашем городе найдутся люди, которым это будет интересно.
> А если все дело только в том что на афишах нету рекламы вашего форума или медиа клуба, то ее туда можно поместить - не проблема.
> 
> Просто хотим объеденить музыкантов и слушателей, что в этом плохого?
> Музыкант остается музыкантом - независимо от места жительства.
> 
> Если хотите поподробнее поговорить на эту тему - звоните.


 Все это конечно похвально и интересно ) к сотрудничеству всегда готовы.

----------

